# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الخميس 13 يونيو (اخبار واعمدة)

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر اليوم الخميس 13 يونيو (اخبار واعمدة)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاتحاد العام : المريخ وحيدا ممثلا للسودان في البطولة العربية

ارسل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم امس الاول اسم المريخ كممثل للسودان في البطولة العربية لكاس الاتحاد العربي وذكر الاستاذ محمد سيد احمد ان الاتحاد لم يرسل اسم اي نادي آخر وقال انهم اختارو المريخ باعتبار انه بطل الدورة الاولي من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وفق الاتفاق الاخير والحديث عن اختيار نادي آخر لا اساس له من الصحة لان السودان لم يحصل على فرصة اخرى في الوقت الراهن
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كل الدنيا علمت بمفاوضة الهلال للعجب الا امين عام المريخ

 سعادة الفريق طارق !!!
 لا يمر يوم ولم يصرح او يتحدث لصحيفة او اذاعة او محطة فضائية
 يتحدث حتي مللنا الحديث
 ينفى وقتما يحب ويؤكد حينما يريد ويهاجم كيفما يشاء
 يتحدث يوميا عن التسجيلات والتي يقول انها كانت بتوصيات فنية من الخبراء
 طبعا كلام للاستهلاك وتمضية الوقت
 وانا اجزم ان حسن كمال ومفضل والحارس محمد ابراهيم لم يك احد منهم مرشحا للانتقال للمريخ قبل اسبوعين فقط من الان .. واستطيع ان اراهن علي ذلك
 حتي الشطب كل المجلس كان يطلب من سعيد قبول الاعارة .. وايضا محمد موسى واخيرا وقعت فأس الاعارة علي مصعب عمر المسكين كما وقعت العام الماضي علي راس قلق
 ليست رؤية فنية ولا يحزنون لكن سعيد ومحمد موسى رفضا الاعارة بالمعني الصريح يا سعادة الفريق !!
 فلنفرض ان مصعب الذي كان متواجدا بالابيض ان هاتفه كان مغلقا ؟؟ او لم يرد علي الهاتف ؟؟
 ماذا كان سيكون موقف اللجنة الفنية ؟؟
 والتي جادت قريحتها في اخر ساعات التسجيلات بأن محمد موسى مطلوب فنيا !!! وهو المطلوب منذ اسبوعين للاعارة !!
 اللجنة الفنية والكوكي شطبو متوسطي دفاع (ماكسيم ونجم الدين) لاعبيين متمرسين واصحاب خبرة .. وسجلوا علي جعفر الذي تعدى الثلاثين .. وصاحب التجربة القليلة والخبرة المتواضعة
 شطبو سليماني الوسط المهاجم من اجل تسجيل باسيرو الارتكاز .. وعادوا واوقفوا اجراءات شطب سليماني !!
 يا سلام علي الرؤية الفنية الثاقبة
 (لا اعلم رأي القانونيون في اخلاء خانة لاعب ومن ثم اعادته بعد ساعات وهو غير موجود اصلا في البلاد)!!!!!
 هل تم الشطب ؟؟
 هل تصح الاعادة ؟؟
 علما بأن الشطب مرت عليه اكثر من اربعة ساعات !!
 نعود لموضوع العجب
 قال الفريق ان الاخبار التي راجت عن تسجيل العجب في الهلال كلها اشاعات لا اساس لها من الصحة (كلها اوشاعااااات ياعمدة اوشاعات) ههههههههه
 وقال ان المريخ لم يفكر في اعادة العجب في اليوم الاخير ؟؟
 لا ادري هل الفريق يدري وينكر المفاوضات الهلالية وتفكير المريخ في اعادة القائد ؟؟
 ام انه لا يدري بحقيقة الامر مطلقا ؟؟
 ففي الحالتين تعتبر مثل هذه الاشياء منقصة في حق الامين العام لنادي كبير كنادي المريخ !!
 ان كان يدري وينكر فهذه مصيبة !!!
 وان كان لا يدري فالمصيبة اعظم واكبر !!
 انا متابع لحقيقة مفاوضات العجب من يوم 8 /6
 واستمرت المفاوضات بكثافة في يوم تسعة حتي ساعات الفجر الاولي لليوم التالي
 ودخلت في المفاوضات وساطات اسرية وضغط رهيب من قبل اهل العجب واصدقائه
 ويوجد لاعب مريخي سابق كان مصرا علي تسجيل العجب بصفوف الهلال .. وعندما سأل احد الاخوة جمال الوالي في عزاء شقيقته (لها الرحمة) بفداسي اجاب الوالي بأنه يعلم بكل شي
 وفي اليوم الاخير للتسجيلات عندما اشتدت وطأة المفاوضات الهلالية اتصل الوالي بالعجب وطلب من اعادة قيده بالمريخ الا ان العجب رفض وقال له انه لا ينوى العدول عن قرار الاعتزال
 و كان الوالي قد وجه امرا" بأن يتم التجديد للعجب حتي نهاية الموسم حفاظا علي تاريخه الطويل في المريخ
 وبعد ذلك يأتي الفريق طارق ويقول (كلها اشاعااات يا عمدة اشاعات)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رسميا.. المريخ يتسلم خطاب المشاركة في دورة قطر 

بمشاركة اندية من الهند وبنجلاديش والفلبين
 تسلم المريخ نهار اليوم خطابا من الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني للمشاركة في دورة السلام الدولية بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة والتي يستضيفها الاهلي القطري ويشارك فيها ابطال الدوري في كل من الفلبين ووبجلاديش والهند في الفترة من 10 الى العشرين من رمضان
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بنك ام درمان يكرم العجب 

قام بنك ام درمان الوطني فى افتتاح دورته بتكريم قائد المريخ المعتزل فيصل العجب مساء اليوم باستاد المريخ , وقد قام العجب الى جانب مدير البنك بالانابة بمصافحة اللاعبين قبل المباراة وقد حضر من جانب المريخ كل من م/ محمد احمد عبدالجليل مقرر مجلس الشرف ود . حاتم ادريس عضوء مجلس الشوري , وبين شوطي المباراة قام البنك بتكريم فيصل العجب وسط تصفيق حار من جميع الحضور , الذين حرصوا على التقاط الصور التذكارية مع النجم الكبير الذى تصدي لضربة جزاء مع بعض من ضيوف الدورة الرياضية فقد نجح فى تسجيلها
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يعسكر بالدوحة بدلا من مصر

 تقرر تحويل معسكر المريخ من مصرالى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة في الخامس من يوليو وحتى التاسع عشر منه ومن ثم المشاركة فى بطولة السلام الدولية الودية فى الفترة بين 20 الى 30 والمقرر قيامها فى الدوحه ..فيما تقرر ان يكون تجمع لاعبي الفريق الاولي بالمريخ في الحادي والعشرين من الشهر الجاري و يستمر حتى الرابع منه بمعسكر داخلي.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*باسيرو يشارك في مران الاهلي شندي وينضم للمعسكر

شارك المالي باسيرو بامبا في مران فريقه الاهلي شندي مشاء اليوم ، ضمن تحضيرات الفريق لبطولة سيكافا، وغادر باسيرو فندق ابشر الذي كان يقيم فيه وشارك في مران الاهلي شندي ، وعقب نهاية المران انضم اللاعب الى معسكر الفريق بفندق (السودان)، يذكر ان اللاعب ادلى بتصريحات صحفية اليوم مبينا انه لن يشارك مع الفريق في بطولة سيكافا ، غضبا على تعطيل ادارة الاهلي شندي لصفقة انتقاله الى المريخ على حد وصفه
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*معتصم جعفر يتفقد صقور الجديان بزامبيا


أجري رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم إتصالاَ هاتفياً ظهر اليوم ببعثة المنتخب الوطني الموجودة بزامبيا لمواجهة الرصاصات النحاسية في إياب جولات التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لمونديال البرازيل 2014م وتحدث مع الإطارين الإداري والفني مطالباً بتقديم مستوي مشرف في المباراة وحث اللاعبين علي بذل أقصي الجهود والتأكيد علي المنتخب السوداني يسير في الإتجاه الصحيح وأن المستقبل أمامه كبير لتشريف الوطن.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يعسكر بالدوحة ويشارك في بطولة السلام الى جانب الهلال

تسلم نادي المريخ خطابا رسميا من الاتحاد العام بطلب مشاركة الفريق الاول للنادي  فى دورة السلام  الودية الدولية بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة مع نده التقليدي الهلال والتى يستضيفها فريق الاهلي القطري بمشاركة  ابطال الدوري فى كل من الفلبين   والهند وبنغلاديش   وينظمها الاتحاد القطري  وستقام الدورة فى الفترة بين 10 الى 20 رمضان  وقرر الجهاز الاداري لنادي المريخ أن يتجمع لاعبي الفريق الاول  يوم  21 من الشهر الجاري وان يستمر الفريق فى معسكر داخلي حتى  4 يوليو ويسافر يوم الخامس من يوليو إلى قطر لاقامة معسكر اعدادي قبل المشاركة في بطولة السلام الدولية فى الفترة بين 20  الى  30 والمقرر قيامها فى الدوحة الى جانب نده الهلال.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كلتشي يتراجع للمركز الرابع في استفتاء صدى الملاعب وتراوري يدخل القائمة



تراجع النيجيري كلتشي مهاجم المريخ إلى المركز الرابع في استفناء برنامج صدى الملاعب بقناة ام بي سي لأفضل محترف في الأندية العربية حيث كان انفرد بالمركز الأول في فترات سابقة ودخل مهاجم الهلال المالي محمد تراوري القائمة وتقدم العماني عماد الحوسني

لاعب النادي الأهلي السعودي مع انطلاق المرحلة الحاسمة للتصويت أمس والتي تضم 10 لاعبين هم الأعلى تصويتا في المرحلة الأولى. نجح الحوسني في أقل من 24 ساعة من انطلاق المرحلة الأخيرة في التقدم بنسبة تصويت يلغت 38.5 % تقريبا في حين جاء المصري حسني عبدربه لاعب النصر السعودي المنتهي إعارته في المركز الثاني بنسبة تصويت تبلغ ما يزيد عن 26 %. ويدخل السفاح العراقي يونس محمود لاعب السد القطري السباق من بعيد وتبلغ نسبة تصويته 8.7 % من جملة الأصوات في الوقت الذي جاء فيه النيجيري كليتشي أوسونوا مهاجم المريخ بالمركز الرابع بنسبة تصويت تبلغ 7 %…المثير أن المهاجم البوركيني عبدالله سيسيه نجم الزمالك والذي كان ضمن صدارة المرحلة الأولى تراجع ليحتل المركز الخامس في الاستفتاء بنسبة تصويت ضعيفة بلغت 5.5 % من جملة المصوتين ويضم الاستفتاء نجوم لامعة أيضا هم الجزائري نذير بلحاج ومواطنه كريم زياني والمالي محمد تراوري لاعب الهلال السوداني والبرازيلي فيكتور سيموس مهاجم الأهلي السعودي.. يذكر أن النيجيري كلتشي يُعتبر عميد هدافي الدوري الممتاز بعد أن قضى ستة أعوام ونصف في السودان حيث قضى في الهلال ثلاثة أعوام قبل أن ينتقل للمريخ ويلعب له لثلاثة أعوام ونصف ومازال اللاعب ينشط في صفوف الفرقة الحمراء.. وخلال السنوات الست نجح النيجيري كلتشي في التتويج بلقب هدافي الدوري الممتاز لأربعة مواسم حيث فاز باللقب عامي 2006 و2007 مع الهلال وعامي 2009 و2012 مع المريخ.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بالإتحاد العام تجتمع السبت


تعقد لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يوم السبت المقبل إجتماعاً مهماً برئاسة الأستاذ مجدي شمس الدين المحامي السكرتير العام للإتحاد رئيس اللجنة ويناقش الإجتماع العديد من الأجندة المدرجة في جدول الأعمال وعلي رأسها النظر في الشكاوى المقدمة من عدد من الأندية واللاعبين وطلبات التعويض بجانب الإطلاع على عقودات اللاعبين الذين تم التعاقد معهم والذين أنهيت عقوداتهم خلال فترة التسجيلات التكميلية 2013م.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حروف كروية

عبد المجيد عبدالرازق

قصة سيدي بيه دليل ضعف ثقافة الاحتراف

 إن كان هناك مثلاً يقول (لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر مرتين) فإن إدارتي الهلال والمريخ تثبتان أن المثل لا يمثل قاعدة ثابتة، وأن المؤمن يمكن أن يلدغ عشرات بل مئات المرات من جحر واحد، والدليل أنه في كل موسم للتسجيلات يتأكد لنا أن إدارتي الناديين لا تستفيدان من أخطائهما، فيتكرر السينارو، وهو دليل بلا شك على أنهما ما زالا بعيدين عن تعلم ثقافة الاحتراف في العمل الإداري وأن كل ما يقال هو شعار فقط تكشفه الحقائق التي أمامنا.

 تحدثت أمس في هذه المساحة بل كررناها في أكثر من موسم منتقدين الطريقة التي تبرم بها صفقات اللاعبين الأجانب الذين يتم تسجيلهم دون معرفة سابقة ومتابعة كما هو حال كل الأندية، ويقع النادي ضحية للسماسرة وينكشف حال اللاعب بعد دخوله الملعب، ولست في حاجة لأضرب المثل بالصفقات الخاسرة التي أنهكت خزينة الناديين مقابل الاستغناء عنهم، ولم يمر موسم واحد دون أن تحدث حالة، وبدلا عن الاسفادة من الأخطاء في اختيار اللاعبين وصل الحال إلى وقوع أخطاء في طريقة التعاقد .

 قبل موسمين أعلن المريخ عن إكمال اتفاقه مع نجم فريق مازمبي مبيزا بعد أن أوحى اللاعب ووكيله أنه حر وأن مدة عقده مع ناديه انتهت وسيكون أول الموقعين في كشف المريخ وامتلأت الصحف بصور اللاعب وتصريحاته وعاشت جماهير المريخ على حلم أن فريقها كسب لاعباً متميزاً سيشكل إضافة حقيقية للفريق، ولكن كانت المفاجأة أن اللاعب ما زال مرتبطاً مع فريقه، وكان يمكن أن تشكل هذه الخطوة خطورة على المريخ وتضعه في مواجهة الاتحاد الدولي إذا أكمل الإجراءت .

 تكرر الموقف هذا الموسم مع الظهير الأيسر الغاني غاندي الذي أتى به المدرب الكوكي، والغريب عن طريق نفس الوكيل الذي أتى بمبينزا وأكمل المريخ كل إجراءت تسجيله باعتبار أنه لاعب حر فكانت المفاجأة أن اللاعب ما زال في قبضة ناديه فاضطرت إدارة المريخ للدخول في حوار مع النادي الغاني انتهى بدفع ثلاثين ألف دولار كما أعلن، وقد يكون المبلغ أكبر من هذا الرقم.

 ولم يكن حال الهلال أفضل من المريخ بل أسوأ كما كشفت إجراءت تسيجل صانع ألعاب فريق الملعب المالي سيدي بيه والذي أتى به الهلال في فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية وأيضا على أساس أنه مطلق السراح، ولكن حدث خطأ في إدخال البيانات في نظام التسجيلات الدولي وفشلت محاولات العلاج بسبب إغلاق الفترة المحددة، وتمسك الهلال باللاعب لتتم المعالجة في الفترة التكميلة، واصل سيدي بيه نشاطه مع الهلال خارج الإطار الرسمي وعومل معاملة اللاعب الأساسي في الحقوق .  

 ستة أشهر كانت كافية لإدارة الهلال أن تتأكد مرة أخرى بأن اللاعب بالفعل حر في وجود سبل الاتصال المباشر التي لا تحتاج إلى جهد وعبر الإميل برسالة للاتحاد المالي، ولكن نام الجميع على العسل لتحدث المفاجأة غير السعيدة ويكتشف الهلال أن سيدي بيه ما زال لاعباً للملعب المالي كما أفادت رسالة اتحاد بلاده الذي أعلن أن هناك ملف من النادي بشكوى ضد اللاعب وهنا مربط الفرس.

 أمس قرأت تصريحاً للاعب في صحيفة قوون قال فيه إن إدارة ناديه قامت بتحرير عقد وسلمته للاتحاد دون علمه، وهذا أمر يجب الوقوف عنده فإن كان اللاعب يعلم ذلك لماذا لم يخطر إدارة الهلال؟؟ حتى تبدأ تحركات وتحسم الأمر مبكراً.

 الآن يجب على إدارة الهلال أن تواجه اللاعب ليقول الحقيقة، فإن لم يجدد عقده بالفعل مع ناديه فيمكن للاعب أن يلجأ للفيفا باعتبار أن ما حدث هو تزوير وإن اعترف فلا مجال إلا الدخول في مفاوضات مع ناديه والذي ربما يغالي مستغلا حاجة الهلال أو أن يتم صرف النظر عن اللاعب وتقديم شكوى للفيفا لاسترداد المال الذي تسلمه إن رفض إعادته .

 أمام الهلال عدة طرق أحلاه مر، والسبب كما قلت ضعف ثقافة الاحتراف في إدارة أنديتنا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*فيتو

سامر العمرابي

الفريق على خطى الزعماء

 التواجد المكثف للإداريين فى وسائل الإعلام المختلفة يعتبره البعض من قاصرى الفهم من أجل (الشو) فقط أو تكذيب الصحافة وكأن بينهما ثأر أو معركة قديمة ولكن بالمقابل الصحافة الراشدة تهوى التعامل مع الإدارى الراشد المتواجد والمتاح للحصول على الخبر الصحيح واليقين فى أوقات كثيرة منعا لحرج الإنزلاق فى مستنقع الكذب والشتل أو الترصد والإستهداف.

 الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادى المريخ فى تقديرى قدم مستوى مذهلا فى التعامل المحترم والموضوعى مع الإعلام فى الفترة الماضية برغم كل ( ثقالات) الوسط الصحفى التى تغلب عليها بخبرة كبيرة وإنضباط لافت إستمده من وجوده الطويل فى سلك العمل الشرطى ليصل إلى مرحلة من الكاريزما التى تفرض على الجميع ان يتعامل مع تصريحاته بإهتمام.

 كان الفريق طارق متاحا للجميع بلا إستثناء برغم ان البعض كان يتهيب التعامل المباشر معه ربما للملامح الصارمة على وجه الرجل المحترم ولكنا نحفظ له من خلال تعاملنا معه فى الفترة الماضية انه كان متعاونا ومتفانيا وحريصا على تمليك المعلومة الصحيحة ومحاولة تغيير نمط التعامل التقليدى بين الصحافة والإدارة ويحسب له نجاحه إلى حد كبير فى تفعيل موقع النادى الرسمى الذى أصبح ينفرد بالأخبار وهذه ميزة وأسلوب إحترافى حيث أنه فى كل العالم يعتبر الموقع الرسمى للنادى هو المصدر الوحيد الموثوق فيه.

 حتى غضب الفريق طارق على الاعلام الذى كان يستهدف المجلس بالمعلومات المغلوطة والأخبار المفبركة كان معقولا ومحترما وإن كان لايخلو من اللوم الشديد ولكن وبكل صدق هناك من يستحق التعامل الجاف خاصة الذين أدمنوا الإستهداف ويكفى الفريق الذى يسير على خطى الزعماء والكبار فى تاريخ النادى أنه كان شجاعا ومباشرا وينتقد الصحافيين وهو فى وسطهم أيام التسجيلات بشكل شبه يومى.

 قرأت تصريحات مثيرة بحق للفريق طارق فى صحيفة قوون أدلى بها للزميل المجتهد هيثم محمد على كانت وافية وكافية وبنفس شجاع وروح طموحة._صدقونى هذا الرجل تتسق معه كل عبارات المدح_ 

 ضرب الفريق على وتر(قامة المريخ) بعنف وموضوعية وهو نفس الوتر الذى ضربت عليه كثيرا وكأن أفكارنا قد تلاقت..وتساءل عن قامة المريخ ومقدارها بعد ان سرد أمثالا عميقة ومنطقية عن تجارب قاسية للمدربين الذين مروا على القلعة الحمراء فى السنوات الأخيرة ناهيك عن الذين دربوا المريخ فى بدايات عهد جمال الوالى.

 تحدث عن كروجر الألمانى الشاطر الذى حقق نجاحات لافتة مع سان جورج الاثيوبى وقاده للمجموعات لأول مرة فى تاريخه وكيف أنه عانى فى المريخ من ضغوط الإعلام والجمهور ولقب (أبوبرمودا) الذى أطلقه عليه زميلنا حسن محجوب .. وسرد معاناة حسام البدرى المصرى الجنتلمان الذى وصف بالممرن هنا وقاد الاهلى المصرى إلى منصات التتويج الأفريقية والمحلية قبل أن يقود المريخ نفسه إلى بطولة الدورى المحلى.. وكذلك مشوار البرازيلى ريكاردو هذا المدرب الذى يقنعك بفلسفته وشخصيته القوية كلما إنتقدته ولكن الغالبية لم تكن راضية عنه برغم أنه أوصل المريخ إلى نصف نهائى الكونفدرالية.

 كأن الفريق طارق أراد القول أن مشكلتنا ليست فى المدربين بمافيهم الكوكى الذى طالب الجمهور والإعلام بتوفير الأجواء المناسبة له للعمل فى الدورة الثانية والبطولة العربية.. أراد الفريق طارق أن يقول أن مصيبتنا فى لاعبين غير منضبطين وغير متطورين.. ذهب أكثر من خمسة مدربين وهم لايزالون بنفس أخطاءهم وإستهتارهم وسوء سلوكهم فى كشف المريخ. 

 أعتقد ان الفريق طارق قد عرف علة المريخ الحقيقية وشرع فى العلاج الشافى بإذن الله..بدليل كشف المشاطيب فى التسجيلات الصيفية والوضوح فى أن شطب نجم الدين بقرار إدارى وليس فنى.. ويكفى إجتماعه ببله جابر وكلمته القوية والتحذيرية له.

 سألته أيام التسجيلات عن الغرض من ضم ثلاثة لاعبين فى خط الوسط حسن كمال ومفضل وإبراهومة الأشبال فى وجود عدد كبير من لاعبى الوسط فاجأب بهدوء وحزم لماذا تفكروا فى الأشهر المقبلة فقط وتتناسون تسجيلات ديسمبر.

 فهمت قصد الفريق القوى وأدركت ان سياسة الإنضباط وتجديد الدماء ستكون بعيدة المدى.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السودان إلى قطر لمواجهة منتخبها في أغسطس


أعلن الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم مواجهة منتخبنا الوطني في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة في الرابع عشر من أغسطس المقبل حيث يأتي اللقاء ضمن استعدادات المنتخبين للاستحقاقات القادمة والمتمثلة في التصفيات المؤهلة إلى نهائيات كأس آسيا 2015 بأستراليا بالنسبة لقطر، وبطولة أمم أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين بالنسبة للمنتخب السوداني. وكان موقع "الزاوية" قد انفرد قبل أيام بخبر الدعوة التي قدمها الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم لمواجهة صقور الجديان خلال الفترة المقبل,
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عربة تلفزة حديثة بتسع كاميرات لبث الدورى


أفادت مصادر عالية الثقة ( الزاوية) أن قناة النيلين شرعت فى إستجلاب عربة تلفزة متطورة إتش دى بتسع كاميرات لنقل مباريات الدورى السودانى الذى تحتكر بثه كما ستقوم القناة بزيادة رقعة البث على العرب سات لتقديم خدمة متميزة للمشاهدين فى أوربا والعالم العربى حيث أن القناة ستودع عهد القطوعات المتكررة فى الصورة بإستخدام منصة للبث من داخل مبانى التلفزيون وأكد المصدر أن عربة التلفزة ستكون فى الخرطوم خلال أشهر قليلة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الكهرباء التشادي يشارك في بطولة سيكافا للأندية


يشارك نادي الكهرباء التشادي في بطولة سيكافا للاندية المقررة اقامتها في السودان في الفترة من الثامن عشر من الشهر الحالي وحتي الثاني من يوليو المقبل بولايتي شمال دارفور وجنوب كردفان بحاضرتيهما مدينتي الفاشر وكادقلي  وسيشارك الفريق ضمن مجموعة الفاشر بعد أن وافق إتحاد شرق ووسط إفريقيا (سيكافا) واللجنة المنظمة للدورة علي مشاركة الفريق من خارج أندية منطقة سيكافا وسيقوم الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالتنسيق مع الإتحاد التشادي بتكملة إجراءات مشاركة فريق الكهرباء خلال اليومين القادمين.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الفريق طارق: الكوكى عمل فى ظروف صعبة والبطولات تحتاج للصبر


أكد الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الأمين العام لمجلس المريخ أنهم جددوا الثقة فى المدرب التونسى محمد الكوكى دعما لسياسة الإستقرار الفنى ولفت إلى أن التونسى عمل فى ظروف صعبة خلال الدورة الأولى وتعرض لضغوطات عنيفة وبرغم ذلك حقق الفريق صدارة الدورى وقال الفريق طارق فى حديث خاص لصحيفة قوون" يجب أن تكون الأجواء مهيأة للجهاز الفنى قبل إنطلاقة النصف الثانى والمشاركة العربية" وكشف الفريق طارق أن العديد من المجربين الكبار قد عملوا فى المريخ فى السنوات الأخيرة وتعرضوا للإنتقادات والضغوط الجماهيرية والإعلامية مثل كروجر الذى حقق ثنائية الدورى والكأس الذى أطلقوا عليه لقب" أبوبرمودا" وتكرر ذات الأمر مع حسام البدرى الذى وصف ب" الممرن" وشاهدنا كيف قاد الأهلى للبطولة الأفريقية وكأس العالم للأندية وكأس السوبر  بعد أن قيل عنه هنا أنه دون قامة المريخ وكذلك البرازيلى ريكاردو تعرض للحرب أيضا رغم أنه أوصل المريخ لدرو الأربعة فى الكونفدرالية وتساءل الفريق فى ختام تصريحاته : دون قامة المريخ أصبحت المصطلح السائد دون إستناد ولانعرف ماهى وكم هى قامة المريخ ياهؤلاء؟؟
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يؤكد مشاركته في دورة قطر ويحول معسكره للدوحة


تسلم نادي المريخ خطابا رسميا من الاتحاد العام بطلب مشاركة الفريق الاول للنادي  فى دورة السلام  الودية الدولية بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة مع نده التقليدي الهلال والتى يستضيفها فريق الاهلي القطري بمشاركة  ابطال الدوري فى كل من الفلبين  والهند وبنغلاديش  وينظمها الاتحاد القطري  وستقام الدورة فى الفترة بين 10 الى 20 رمضان  ، وتقرر ان يكون تجمع لاعبي الفريق الاول  بنادي المريخ  يوم  21 – يونيو  وان يستمر الفريق فى معسكر داخلي حتى  4 يوليو  و  اقامة معسكر فى العاصمة القطرية الدوحه فى الفترة ما بين 5 يوليو الى 19 يوليو  و المشاركة فى بطولة السلام الدولية الودية  فى الفترة بين 20  الى  30 والمقرر قيامها فى الدوحه  .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحضري يسحب شكواه ضدّ المريخ السوداني 

 قرّر الحارس الدولي المصري عصام الحضري سحب الشكوى التي تقدّم بها إلى اتّحاد كرة القدم السوداني ضدّ ناديه المريخ بسبب عدم حصوله على مستحقاته المتأخّرة، وذلك بعدما توصّل الطرفان لحلّ لهذه المشكلة عقب تدخّل رئيس النادي السابق جمال الوالي.

 وقال الحضري، الذي سيتوجّه السبت إلى العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم ، إنّه اتّفق مع مسؤولي المريخ على إكمال الأشهر الستة المتبقّية من عقده، مفضلاً تأجيل تمديد تعاقده لموسمٍ جديد لما بعد انتهاء مدّة العقد الحالي.

 وأضاف الحضري أنّه سينتظم في تدريبات الفريق خلال المعسكر المقرّر إقامته في القاهرة اعتباراً من 26 الحالي، تمهيداً لعودته للمشاركة في المباريات بشكلٍ رسمي خلال الفترة القادمة، مؤكّداً أنه حافظ على لياقته البدنية بالتدريب يومياً رغم ابتعاده عن الملاعب لفترة طويلة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مازدا: مباراة زامبيا إعدادية وعلى الجمهور والإعلام أن يصبروا على المنتخب الشاب


قطع مدرب منتخبنا الوطنى محمد عبدالله مازدا بعدم تفكيرهم فى النتائج خلال المرحلة الحالية بعد أن فقد المنتخب الفرصة فى التأهل للمونديال وقال فى تصريحات خاصة للزاوية عقب التدريب الصباحى" لدينا توليفة شابة وسنقوم بإعدادها من خلال مباراة زامبيا أيضا فنحن لانبحث عن النتيجة ولكننا سنقدم مستوى جيدا" كما طالب مازدا الجمهور والإعلام بالصبر على المنتخب الشاب الذى مازال فى طور البناء مشيرا إلى الخسارة أمام غانا طبيعية للفوارق بين المنتخبين رغم أنها نتجت عن أخطاء فردية مشيدا بالأداء الذى قدمه صقور الجديان ووصفه بالمبشر.
*

----------


## ايمن موانزا

*يسلمو على المجهود نادر
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حائط صد


حقيقة التدخلات الصحفيه فى الامور الفنيه


*اصبح الحديث عن التدخلات الصحفيه فى الامور الفنيه بنادى المريخ كثيفاً ومتداول بين الجماهير الحمراء .وتحول الحديث فيه للجهر بعد ان ضاقت الجماهير ذرعاً وهى ترى تخبطات لاتخطئها عين فى كل الامور الفنيه المتعلقه بنادى المريخ


*لم تقتصر الإتهامات على تاليب الراى العام على بعض اللاعبين والمدربين عن طريق إطلاق احكام مُسبقه وتشويه صورة اللاعب او المدرب امام الجماهير والتى تقف فى حيره من امرها بين الكتابات الصحفيه والواقع الماثل امامها


*بل تجاوزتها بالحديث عن فرض لاعبين بعينهم للتوقيع معهم من خلال العمل على تلميعهم والحديث عن إيجابياتهم رغم ان معظمهم لايمثلون حوجة الفريق الفنيه


*حقيقة التدخل الإعلامى فى العمل الفنى بالمريخ يبقى حقيقه لامجال لإنكارها بغض النظر عن شكل التدخل الذى حدث وبسببه فقد المريخ الكثير ومازال يفقد حتى الان


*فقد المريخ العديد من الاسماء المميزه فى عالم التدريب وعلى مستوى اللاعبين المحترفين بسبب اراء إنطباعيه ترسبت فى اذهان الصحفيين وتحولت اقلامهم (لسيوف مسلطه) على رقاب هؤلاء اللاعبين والمدربين المغضوب عليهم من بعض الكُتاب


*والامثله على ترصد بعض الاقلام لاسماء بعينها كثيره وتحتاج للكثير من الوقت حتى يتم سردها بالصوره التى يمكن من خلالها كشف كل مايدور خلف الابواب المغلقه من بعض الكُتاب.


*وتبقى قصة الثعلب الالمانى مايكل كروجر هى الابرز حيث تعاقد المريخ مع المدرب الالمانى وكان الفريق يُعانى بشده من اجل الفوز بالدورى الممتاز لعدة سنين لعدة عوامل ابرزها على الإطلاق الفوضى الكبيره التى كانت تضرب بقوه داخل الديار الحمراء


*اول ماقام به الالمانى مايكل كروجر إبعاد الفريق من (المتسلقين) و(اصدقاء اللاعبين) من الصحفيين والإداريين باعتبار ان لاعب كرة القدم يحتاج للإبتعاد عن الضغوطات التى يسببها له تواجد هؤلاء الاشخاص حوله فى المعسكرات والتمارين


*وضع الالمانى مايكل كروجر يده على الجرح تماماً وإندهش للكميه الكبيره من الصحفيين التى تُحيط باللاعبين من كل جانب خاصه فى المعسكرات الخارجيه التى يقيمها الفريق.واصدر قرار بمنع تواجد اى صحفى او إدارى لاعلاقه له بدائرة الكره والقطاع الرياضى


*هذا الامر لم يروق للعديد من الشخصيات الإعلاميه وفعلوا كل مابوسعهم لإبعاد الثعلب الالمانى عن تدريب المريخ بعد النجاحات الكبيره التى تحققت فى عهده ضاربين بامال وتطلعات جماهير المريخ عرض الحائط


*إستطاع كروجر فى اول مواسمه مع المريخ الفوز بالدورى وكاس السودان ووصل لمراحل بعيده فى البطولة الافريقيه إلا ان إنضباطه الكبير كان كفيلاً لتترصده بعض الاقلام الاثمه وتُبعده عن المريخ.


*لم يراعى هؤلاء لمصلحة المريخ وهم يُطلقون الالقاب على الالمانى كروجر .واصبح لقب (ابوبرموده)هو اللقب الشائع بين بعض (تُجار القلم) فى اسواء صور الترصد وعدم المهنيه لرجل يجلس على قمة الهرم الفنى للمريخ


*ولم يكتفوا باطلاق الالقاب الغريبه على هذا الرجل المنضبط بل طفقوا يتحدثون عن عصبيته الكبيره وتعامله السئ مع اللاعبين وهو ماكذبه العديد من لاعبى المريخ وعلى راسم القائد فيصل عجب والذى اكد ان مايكل كروجر من افضل المدربين الذين تعامل معهم


*ولكن وللاسف الشديد كان صوت (الابواق النشاذ)هو الاعلى وتعرض مجلس الإدارة لضغط عنيف من بعض الصحفيين وقرروا إنهاء التعاقد مع رجل كان بامكانه فعل الكثير للمريخ.ونتائجه الحاليه مع سانت جورج الاثيوبى ابلغ دليل


*وغير كروجر هنالك العديد من الاسماء التى حزمت حقائب الرحيل وتوجهت نحو بلاد اخرى لايوجد بها هذا (السخف الإعلامى)وبالفعل حقق معظمهم نجاحات كبيره تدل على الوضع الماساوى الذى تعيشه الرياضه فى السودان


*اقرب مثال ماوجده المالى لاسانا فانيه من هجوم غير مبرر فى اخر ايامه بالمريخ من بعض الاقلام الماجوره وهى تصف اللاعب لاسانا بالسلحفاه والكل يشهد على التمييز الكبير للاعب لاسانا فانيه


*غادر لاسانا فانيه الديار الحمراء وفى الحلق غصه وشد الرحال نحو بلاد الحرمين الشريفين ليُحقق نجاحات كبيره فى دورى زين السعودى واصبح على رادار اكبر الانديه السعوديه


*ولم يسلم الثنائى الاشهر على مستوى الوطن العربى وافريقيا عبدالكريم النفطى وهيثم المرابط من سهام الإستهداف وتعرض هذا الثنائى لوابل من الإنتقادات صدرت من كُتاب لايفرقون بين حارس المرمى وصانع الالعاب


*الثنائى التونسى لايحتاج لشهاده من احد هؤلاء الكُتاب لان افريقيا والعالم العربى يعرف من هو عبدالكريم النفطى افضل صانع العاب انجبته الملاعب التونسيه.وكذلك هيثم المرابط نجم الإرتكاز للمنتخب التونسى صاحب الصولات والجولات فى البطولات الافريقيه


*ومالم يجد اللاعبين الحماية المطلوبه من الجماهير سيفقد المريخ العديد من المواهب بسبب مزاجية البعض واراءهم الفطيره فى هؤلاء النجوم وهى كفيلة بابعادهم من الكشوفات الحمراء


*السيد جمال الوالى لم ينفى الضغوطات الإعلاميه الكبيره التى تُمارس على مجالس الإدارات وقال من خلال اللقاء الحاشد مع اعضاء المنتديات بان الضغوطات التى تمارس على المجالس الحمراء من اهم اسباب إتخاذ قرارت إقالة المدربين والتخلص من بعض المحترفين رغم إقتناع مجلس المريخ بامكانياتهم


*تناسى بعض الكتاب واجباتهم الاساسيه فى الوقوف خلف الفريق بكل قوة وتحولوا لسماسره ووكلاء لاعبين وكل واحد منهم يعرض بضاعتهم ويعمل على تلميعها كيفما يشاء من اجل مصالحه الشخصيه


*من قبل ذكر احد الصحفيين والذى كان وقتها (رئيس تحرير لاحد الصُحف الحمراء)ان بريده الإلكترونى إمتلئ عن اخره بالعديد من الترشيحات للاعبين عبر وكلاء لاعبين.وهنا يبرز سؤال على اى اساس يتم إرسال هذه الترشيحات على بريده الإلكترونى؟وهل هذا الإعلامى يتواجد ضمن اللجنه الفنيه لنادى المريخ؟


*ولهؤلاء نقول ارحموا مريخكم وارحموا هذه الجماهير الصابره والصامده التى إكتوت بنيران مصالحكم الشخصيه كثيراً وإتقوا الله فيما تفعلون والمريخ الذى اوصلكم للشهره والمال لايستحق منكم كل هذا 


فى السنتر


*الكثير من الاحداث والملابسات التى دارت داخل الديار الحمراء وتسببت فى رحيل الكثير من النجوم تؤكد وجود تدخلات خارجيه فى عمل اللجان الفنيه بالمريخ


*اخر ضحايا الترصد كان المدافع الكاميرونى ماكسيم مانغى والذى غادر الديار الحمراء بسبب اشياء لا علاقه لها بكرة القدم


*تعرض ماكسيم مانغى لحرب قذره تسببت فى إبتعاده لان صفقة اللاعب تمت بدون اى فوائد خارجيه تذهب لجيوب البعض كما إعتادوا


*يمكن لفريق المريخ وبكل بساطه وبما يملكه من إمكانيات ماديه وبشريه إستقدام عدد مقدر من اللاعبين المميزين ولكن هذا لايحدث لان التغيير الموسمى فى المدربين واللاعبين المحترفين يعود بالنفع الكثير لعدد من الشخصيات


*اتمنى من كل قلبى ان يفطن السيد جمال الوالى وبقية اعضاء المجلس لهذه الامور حتى لايقع فريسه لاصحاب المطامع والسماسره فى كل عام


*ومجتمع المريخ ملئ بالكثير من الرجال الشرفاء وهم على اهبة الإستعداد لخدمة المريخ اناء الليل واطراف النهار دون كلل او ملل
*لان مايحدث فى الديار الحمراء لبعض اللاعبين والمدربين هو ظلم بين والله سبحانه وتعالى لايرضى بالظلم


*مريض بالفشل الكلوى بحاجه عاجله لمتبرع بالكلى_ فصيلة الدم O + لمزيد من التفاصيل الاتصال بالرقم 0912386277 والله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملاً


حائط اخير
يامريخ يغطيك ربنا
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الاخ محمد الناير
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﺣﺴﻦ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ: ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻗﺘﺤﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ


ﻗﺎﻝ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﻘﻞ
ﻟﺼﻔﻮﻓﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ
ﺍﻟﺘﻜﻤﻴﻠﻴﺔ ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍً ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ
ﺇﻧﻪ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺑﺜﻘﺔ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﺣﺮﺻﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻌﻪ
ﻭﺷﻜﺮ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ
ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺷﻜﺮ ﺍﻳﻀﺎً ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﺃﻣﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﺿﺎﻓﺔ
ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ: ﺍﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ
ﺃﻗﺪﻡ ﻭﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺩﻭﺩ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
ﻳﺮﺿﻲ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﺎﺑﻊ:
ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ
ﻣﺘﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﻇﺎﺋﻒ ﺗﻤﻠﻚ
ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﻻ ﺷﻚ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺃﻱ
ﻻﻋﺐ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎً ﻟﻴﺲ ﺃﻣﺮﺍً ﺳﻬﻼً
ﻭﻓﻲ ﻣﺘﻨﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﺪ ﻭﺍﻗﺘﺤﺎﻡ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﻬﺪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻋﻤﻞ
ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﺃﺛﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻭﺍﺅﻣﻦ
ﺑﻘﺪﺭﺗﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ
ﻭﺍﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻭﻓّﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ. ﻭﺫﻛﺮ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ
ﻣﺘﻮﺳﻂ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﻓﻲ
ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﺟﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ: ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻧﻬﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺘﻨﺎ
ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ.. ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﺰﺍﻉ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﻭﺟﻠﺐ
ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺴﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ
ﻭﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﺼﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ


ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﻭﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ
ﻓﻲ
ﺩﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﺑﻘﻄﺮ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺨﻄﻂ ﻟﺼﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻥ
ﺍﻟﺜﻘﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ .. ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻳﺪﻋﻢ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﻭﺑﺎﺳﻴﺮﻭ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﻨﻤﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺮﺗﺐ ﻟﺼﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺎﺭ
ﺍﻟﺜﻘﻴﻞ
ﻓﻲ ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ
ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ
ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﻭﻥ
ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﺍﻱ
ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﻳﻦ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ
ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻳﻨﺼﺢ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ
ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻮﺀ
ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ
ﺳﻴﺪﻱ ﺑﻴﻪ (ﻛﻼﻛﻴﺖ ) ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺮﺓ
ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﻠﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﻳﺪﺍﻓﻊ
ﻋﻦ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ ﺗﻬﺎﺟﻢ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
ﺑﻌﻨﻒ
ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪﻭﺯ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ : ﻟﻦ ﺍﺟﻠﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺩﻛﺔ
ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ
ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ : ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺗﻤﺖ
ﻣﻦ
ﺩﻭﻥ ﺗﺨﺒﻂ ﻭﻧﺴﺘﻬﺪﻑ ﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﻓﺮﻗﺔ
ﺷﺎﺑﺔ
ﺗﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻄﻤﻮﺣﺎﺕ
ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ : ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ
ﺷﻨﺪﻱ
ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻔﺎﻁ ﺑﺒﺎﺳﻴﺮﻭ
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻴﻦ:ﺍﻟﺼــــــــــــــــﺪﻯ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﻭﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ
ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﺑﻘﻄﺮ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺨﻄﻂ ﻟﺼﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻥ... ﺍﻟﺜﻘﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ ..                                                                                                   ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻳﺪﻋﻢﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ..                                                                                                        ﻭﺑﺎﺳﻴﺮﻭ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﻨﻤﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺮﺗﺐ ﻟﺼﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺎﺭ
ﺍﻟﺜﻘﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﻭﻥ
ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺤاﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ
ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻳﻨﺼﺢ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻮﺀ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ
ﺳﻴﺪﻱ ﺑﻴﻪ ﻛﻼﻛﻴﺖ ( ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺮﺓ)
ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﻠﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﻳﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ ﺗﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﻌﻨﻒ
ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪﻭﺯ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ : ﻟﻦ ﺍﺟﻠﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ
ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ : ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺗﻤﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺗﺨﺒﻂ ﻭﻧﺴﺘﻬﺪﻑ ﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﺷﺎﺑﺔ ﺗﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻄﻤﻮﺣﺎﺕ
ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ : ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻔﺎﻁ ﺑﺒﺎﺳﻴﺮﻭ


*

----------


## الدلميت

*لكما الشكر الاخوين عبد الغني وابراهيم
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مجلس المريخ يوافق لـ (الحضرى ) وشيحة بزيارة الخرطوم لعشر ساعات فقط يوم السبت


كشفت (سودانا فوق) ان حارس المريخ المصرى عصام الحضرى قال انه سيحضر الى الخرطوم فى الثامنة صباح السبت برفقة وكيلة شيحة لمقابلة لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة باتحاد الكرة واعلن الحضرى عن عودته الى الخرطوم مساء نفس اليوم ان زيارة الحضرى الى الخرطوم مدتها عشرة ساعات فقط
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ابوعاقلة اماسا
زووم 
باسيرو وأهلي شندي.. صفقة أفشلتها عدم مرونة الإدارة..!
 تابعت كل الفعل ومجمل ردوده في قضية إنتقال اللاعب المالي باسيرو بامبا من أهلي شندي للمريخ، وكيف انهارت الصفقة في اللحظات الأخيرة بعد أن تابعها الجمهور الرياضي بمزيد من الإهتمام لأكثر من أربعة أيام، منذ أن كانت إرهاصات وحتى شارفت على الإكتمال ومن ثم إنهارت قبل دقيقة واحدة من قفل باب الإنتقالات، وحتى تعليق الأستاذ صلاح إدريس في مقاله أمس، حيث أكد براءته من كل الإتهامات التي نسبت إليه من بعض كتاب النادي الأزرق وعلى رأسهم طبعاً الرشيد علي عمر والذي كتب قبل أيام متهماً إياه بمنح المريخ الأولوية في تسويق باسيرو ليأتي التفنيد عبر مقال إدريس أمس وهو خير من يدافع عن نفسه من الإداريين، ورجل يمتاز بالوضوح.. مع شجاعة كافية تحصنه من عادة الكذب التي أصبحت مثل المساحيق وأدوات التجميل لدى غالبية الإداريين في الأندية الكبيرة.
 وضح بمالايدع مجالاً للشك من خلال كل التفاصيل التي وردت عن هذا الموضوع أن إدارة النادي الأهلي قد فشلت في التعامل مع الموضوع بالمرونة التي يستحق، وربما كان الخطأ في أنهم قد عمدوا إلى توسيع قاعدة التشاور حتى أزف الوقت، وهم أدرى من غيرهم بأهمية الفكر التسويقي، ومعنى أن تكون خزينة النادي مليئة، أو على الأٌقل متحركة، لأنهم أحدث الأعضاء في نادي سفراء الكرة السودانية الذين يمثلونها في المحافل الخارجية، ويعرفون مدى أهمية المال عندما يكون في انتظارهم رحلة إلى دولة من دول القارة.. ومع ذلك فشلوا في تحديد موقفهم من الصفقة وانتظروا الصحف اليومية في شندي حتى تبدر منهم ردة الفعل، فكانت النتيجة أن خسروا أكثر من ثلاثمائة مليون جنيه كانت ستوفر الكثير من المعاناة في بنود مهمة أهمها التسيير، والأكثر إيلاماً في الموضوع.. بالنسبة لأنصار النادي طبعاً.. أن باسيرو سيخرج من نطاق الخدمة رسمياً بعد ستة أشهر فقط بدون أن يكسب النادي (فلساً) واحداً وبعد أن كان متاحاً لهم إدخال ثلاثمائة مليون إلى خزينة النادي، وبالتالي يكون النادي الأهلي قد كرر خطأ الموردة في لاعبها السابق أمير كمال عندما رفضت إطلاق سراحه للمريخ مقابل مبلغ خرافي قياساً بإمكانيات الموردة، وكانت أسباب الرفض غير مقنعة مالم تكن واهية ومثيرة للضحك لأن اللاعب قد ذهب إلى المريخ مجاناً بعد ستة أشهر فقط.. !
 القضية تثبت حقيقة واحدة ومهمة وهي أن صلاح إدريس بعقليته المتمرسة، وخبراته في الإدارة الكروية يمثل 90% من نجاحات الأهلي شندي، وإدارة النادي فيما يبدو لا تعترف بهذه الحقيقة لذلك أرادت التصرف في هذا الموضوع لوحدها وإقصاء العراب فكانت النتيجة أنها فشلت وخسرت مئات الملايين بسبب عدم مرونتها ومتابعتها ومواكبتها للفكر الكروي الحديث لأن اللاعب المالي سيكون لاعباً في صفوف المريخ بعد ستة أشهر بدون (قرش ولا تعريفه) وهو ما يؤكد صحة ماذهبنا إليه.. أما السادة في نادي النيل الحصاحيصا فيبدو أن الغفوة والإستكانة قد نالت منهم، أو أن بعضهم قد صدق أنه فيلسوف الكرة السودانية في عصرها الحديث فأصبحوا يقلبون النظريات ويجربونها في فريقهم حتى أصبح يقبع الآن في قاع ترتيب الفرق مرشحاً للهبوط من الممتاز، بعد أن وصل مرحلة تمثيلها في المحافل الخارجية، وكان التجديد مع باسيرو بامبا لا يكلف أكثر من الثمن الذي دفع في علاء الدين طياره وعادل بخاري وغيره.. ومع ذلك تركوه يذهب متجاهلين كل الأصوات التي طالبت بإستمراره في قيادة وسط الفريق بعد ستة أشهر نموذجية قضاها معهم.. وبعده استمر النزيف حتى وصل الفريق حد المعاناة بسبب عدم مرونة الإدارة وفلسفتها الزائدة في مسائل التحتمل أكثر من أبيض وأسود.
 رضيت هذه الإدارات أم لم ترض.. فهي تحقق الكثير من المكاسب ولكنها تخسر كل ما كسبته في غمرة أفراحها ومهرجاناتها، وهي في ذلك مثل الفريق الذي يحرز هدفاً وينغمس في أفراح هستيرية على أرضه.. فيستغل الخصم هذه الغفلة فيلعب الكرة ليحرز التعادل.. والقوم مازالوا في احتفالاتهم بالهدف الأول..!
 المريخ لم يخسر بعدم إنضمام باسيرو إليه في التكميلية الأخيرة، فهو سيكمل الدوري وبه جيش من لاعبي الوسط أقلهم مستوى مؤهل لأداء الواجب في الدوري الممتاز ومساعدة الفريق على استعادة اللقب، كما أن استمرار باسيرو نفسه مع الأهلي شندي لا يعني أن الفريق سيكون بطلاً للمتاز.. وهذا ليس تقليلاً من شأن الشنداوية طبعاً.. ولكن مايزال هنالك مشوار طويل وجهد كبير وعمل مضني ينتظر النادي وتحديات جمة حتى يتحدث بلغة البطولات.. وأولى تلك التحديات أن ينجحوا في الخروج من جلباب صلاح إدريس.. ويقدموا كوادراً تستطيع التعامل مع الأحداث بمرونة بعيداً عن المؤثرات الخارجية.. بعدها سنقول أن الأهلي جاهز ليكون بطلاً للممتاز السوداني..!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمن موانزا
					

يسلمو على المجهود نادر



تسلم الحبيب ايمن موانزا

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور الاخ محمد الناير



يديك العافيه الدلميت على مرووورك

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
عالم النجوم
× رئيس الملعب المالي يعترف بإنتهاء عقد سيدي بيه
× بوكاري لصحيفة الفجر المالية: اللاعب رفض التوقيع لأسباب لا أعلمها
× تطوارت خطيرة في ملف التدريب بالهلال
× سيدي بيه يقسم من مالي: لم أوقع عقدا مع أي ناد بخلاف الهلال
× الهلال يكمل ترتيبات السفر للأبيض
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
× القمة في بطولة الدوحة الرمضانية والمريخ يحول معسكره
× العجب يرافق الزعيم لقطر والأحمر يبدأ إعداده بالخرطوم بعد إسبوع
× وصول بطاقتي غاندي وأوليفيه والحضري يصل السبت ويقابل لجنة شؤون اللاعبين
× المريخ يحول وجهة معسكره من القاهرة ويختار دوحة العرب
× الفرقة الحمراء تدشن إعدادها بالخرطوم لمدة إسبوعين وتؤدي تجارب إعدادية بالدوحة
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*::: شهد الحروف ||| د/ نشأت نبيل :::
:: السيستيم وعشوائية إدارة انديتنا. ::
==================
• عزراً كنت قد استأذنتكم بالأمس لغيابي اليوم وغداً ولكن الاحداث المتلاحقة جعلتني ان استرق من الوقت بعض الشيء لأطل عليكم، لا اعتقد ما حدث في تسجيللاعب الهلال والملعب المالي سيدي بيه يستحق ان نصمت عنه حتى ولو كانت مشغوليتنا تحتم ذلك.
• ما حدث لم أجد له وصف سوي الفضيحة، لا أكتب متشفياً بالهلال ولا اتحين أخطاء الخصم حتى نتندر عليه، بل اكتب عن نظام تدار به الكرة في السودان، لا فرق بين المريخ والهلال في العشوائية والعمل الارتجالي، دعونا نبدأبسيدي بيه الذي مكث مع الهلال قرابة الست أشهر ولم يكلف أحد نفسه عناء البحث والتقصي في زمن أصبحت فيه المعلومة في متناول الجميع، في زمن أصبحت فيه الكرة الأرضية عبارة عن غرفةتستطيع التجول فيها ومعرفة كل شيء.
• دعونا لا نطلق الاستفسارات لأنها جميعاً تقودنا الى الفشل والعشوائية والارتجالية داخل انديتنا، ما معنى ان يمكث لاعب أكثر من النصف عام بين ظهر ادارينادى الهلال ولا يعلم أحد بحقيقة عقده الذي وقعه مع الملعب المالي، المشكلة ليس سيدي بيه، ولا تندر أهل المريخ على اداري الهلال، المشكلة في عقليتنا التي تدير كرة القدم، المشكلة في اداريين لا يعلمون واجزم بأنهم لا يفقهون شيء في علم إدارة الأندية، المشكلة في "العنجهية" و "الارتجالية" التي ندير بها انديتنا.
• إدارة الهلال الان تبحث عن مخرج لما حدث، ليس من أجل حل الاشكال الذي ظهر لهم عند قيد اللاعب، ولا تبحث عن موطن الخطاء والمسئول عنه حتى تعاقبه وتستفيد من الخطاء حتى لا تقع فيه مرةً آخره، ادرة الهلال وأعلامه لا يهمها كل هذا بقدر ما يهمها كيف تسكت صحافة المريخ التي تلقت الخبر وتناقلته "بنهم" وبغرض التندر على إدارة الهلال.
• بكل تأكيد لن نسمع عن مجلس تحقيق أمرت به إدارة الهلال لتصل الى الحقيقة الكاملة وتعاقب المخطئ، وسيصمت الاتحاد العام وكأن ما حدث لاحد الأندية التي تقع تحت مسئوليته ليس معنى بها، لا اريد ازج بالاتحاد العام في موقع الجاني، ولكن الاتحاد عليه مسئولياتأدبية نحو الأندية التي يرعاها.
• دعونا نشكر الفيفا التي وهبت لنا " Transfer Matching System (TMS) " او بما يعرف بالـ (السيستم) هذا النظام الذييحمى الأندية واللاعبين المنتقلين دولياً، ولولا نظام (TMS) لكنا الان نغرق في بحور (الكندشه) و (السمكرة)، لا نريد ان نجعل من الهلال كبش فداء، فكلنا في الهم شرقُ، ما حدث لفريق الهلال أمس يمكن ان يحدث في المريخ غداً، وللخرطوم الوطني وأهل شندي بعد غداً، ولهلال كادقلي والأهلي مدني الأسبوع المقبل لا تجعلوا من الهلال كبش فداء حتى نخفي جهلنا وتخلفنا.
• السيستم أو " Transfer Matching System (TMS) " الذي يهابه الجميع وتتناوله صحافتنا وكأنه (بوليس دولي) يجرم كل من ولج اليه ، من حق أي نادي من انديتنا ان يمتلك حساب فيه ويجري عملية انتقال لاعبيه من خلاله و من على أيجهاز كمبيوتر على سطح الأرض طالما ادخل التعريف الشخصي للحساب وكلمة المرور، النظام الذي يفرضه اتحاد الكرة لانتقالات اللاعبين في السودان، نظام عقيم ويرجع السودان مليون عام الى الوراء،في زمن تتحرك فيه الأندية من حولنا بحرية وسلاسة وتتمتع بحقوقها التي منحها لها الفيفا ألا في السودان تنازلت انديتنا عن حقوقها (طوعاً) للاتحاد واصبح هو من يتحكم في كل شيء.
• الهلال الان تحت رحمة الملعب المالي، واللاعب لديه عقد معه، وعلى الهلال ان يدفع ما يطلبه الملعب المالي، ليس من مصلحة الهلال او اللاعب الذهاب الى الفيفا أو محكمة التحكيم الرياضي، لو اعتقد البرير ان محكمة التحكيم الرياضي التي برأته من فعلت "الحيمودي" لخطاء إداري كان يجب على اتحاد الكرة القيام به حينها، ستحكم لصالح الهلال فانه مخطئ.
شهد أخير.
• الأخ قسم خالد الجاتكم في سيدي بيه سامحتكم .. كلو هين بيرجع ، بس صرفالسته شهور دي ترجعوها كيف؟؟؟.
• قلت لي الفيفا حتاخد حقكم ، يعنى ممكن تحكم عليه بسنه سجن مع الشغل الشاق ؟ ولا اعدام رميا بالرصاص !، الا يا قسم ... السيستيم ده قصتو معاكمشنو دايماً فاضحكم ومجرسكم بين الناس.
• أقول ليك يا قسم الغلط وين ، قالوا لما دخلتم معلومات اللاعب داخل"السيستيم" مفروض تدوسوا " ENTER" يعنى ادخل المعلومات ، قمتم انتم دستم"SHIFT" فاكرنها انتقل ، يعنى حينقل ليكم اللاعب للهلال ، قام "السسيستم " قفل في وشكم، ايه الناس الجهلة دي!!!.
• أخيراً: الناس يغيرون وجوههم كل يوم.. فلا تبحث عن قيمتك في وجوه الناس.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*::: بوضوح شديد ||| عبدالله كمال :::
:: الاستثماااااااااااااااااار يا لوردات ::
==================
* انتهت التسجيلات بـ(خيرها) و (شرها)، ونال المريخ نصيبه منها، وواصلت لجانه العمل بذات الطريقة (السيئة) في التعامل مع هذا الملف المهم الذي توقعنا ان يشهد تطوراً نحو الافضل في ظل وجود فكر اداري جديد على المريخ ظل يتابع من الخارج (خرمجات) السنوات الماضية.
* المهم ما علينا، سـ(نكتب) وننتقد ونوضح رغم علمنا ان لا حياة لمن تنادي، والمصيبة الاكبر ان القائمين على الامر يعرفون الاخطاء ويدركونها جيداً بل ويتعهدون في المجالس العامة بانهم سوف يتجاوزونها بحثاً عن تحقيق النجاحات التي عجزت (الخرمجة) و(ضربات الحظ) عن الاتيان بها الى القلعة الحمراء، وعندما يحين اوان (الجد) تجد ان ذات الاخطاء مرتكبة وان لا جديد يذكر وان الامور تمضي كما هي.
* انهى مجلس اللوردات مهمته الاولى واضاف عدداً من اللاعبين الى كشوفات الفريق عاملاً في بعض المرات بالتقرير الفني الذي وضعه الكابتن محمد عثمان الكوكي ومتجاهلاً ذلك التقرير في مرات عديدة، والمجلس دون غيره يتحمل نتيجة ما اقترفت يداه خلال فترة الانتقالات الصيفية.
* ولكن يبقى السؤال الاهم على الاطلاق حول ملف (الاستثمار) بنادي المريخ الذي لم نسمع حتى الآن ان لجنة التسيير كونت له قطاعاً قائماً بذاته ليقوم بالبحث والتنقيب عن السبل الانجع لضمان مستقبل افضل للمريخ يقي النادي شرور الاعتماد على جيوب الافراد.
* يمضي الوقت ولم يتبق على عمر لجنة التسيير الكثير ونخشى ما نخشى ان تنقضي فترة الـ(شهرين و سبعة عشر يوماً) المتبقية دون حدوث جديد في هذا الملف الذي راهن الجميع على مجلس اللوردات لتحقيقه باعتبار انه يضم مجموعة كبيرة من العقليات الاستثمارية التي من الممكن ان تحقق نجاحاً منقطع النظير في ادارة هذا الملف.
* كما اشرت سابقاً لم يكون مجلس المريخ لجنة لـ(الاستثمار) حتى الآن، وبالتالي لا توجد خطة عمل واضحة المعالم بعد ان فشل تنفيذ مقترح شركة (المريخ للمساهمة العامة) لاسباب متعلقة بالقوانين والنظم التي تدير النشاط الرياضي، وعليه نطالب السادة في مجلس ادارة المريخ بسرعة الجلوس مع بعضهم لمراجعة هذا الملف المهم.
* نعلم ان المجلس السابق وصل الى عدد من التفاهمات مع جهات مميزة لرعاية النادي في مقابل مادي كبير مثل (طيران الامارات) و (بنك قطر)، وتوقفت الاتصالات بين الطرفين بسبب عدم وضوح الرؤيا للرعاة في ظل حالة عدم الاستقرار التي مر بها المجلس السابق قبل استقالته.
* كما علمنا ايضاً ان شركة (ام تي ان) دخلت على الخط عن طريق رئيس قطاع الاستثمار بالمريخ ونائب رئيس النادي عبدالباسط حمزة الذي يعتبر احد قادة الشركة التي كانت راعية للمريخ في السنوات الماضية من اجل الحصول على حق الرعاية من جديد، ولكن يجب التعامل مع تلك الخطوة باعتبار انها الاولى في مشوار وضع (اساس) قوي للاستثمار بالمريخ.
* الاستثمار ليس هو الحصول على عقود للرعاية فقط، وانما هو البحث عن عدد من (المداخيل) السنوية الاخرى وعيننا على ثمانية الاف متر نجح المجلس السابق في تمليكها لنادي المريخ ويمكن الاستفادة منها في اقامة عدد من المشاريع الاستثمارية المهمة لصالح الزعيم.
* نريد ان تكون فترة اللوردات جديرة بان لا تمحى عن ذواكر اهل المريخ، ولن تكون كذلك ما لم ينتهوا خلال الاربعة اشهر المقررة لهم من ملفي الاستثمار والديون، عندها سيكتب التاريخ ان هذا المجلس كان (استثنائياً) بحق وحقيقة وانه قدم الكثير للمريخ.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
 كفاءة الكوكى على المحك ! اسدل الستار على فترة التسجيلات بخيرها وشرها وتتجه الانظار فى المريخ الان نحو فترة الاعداد وبرامج التجهيز والتحضير لانطلاقة الدورة الثانية من الدورى الممتاز , حيث غير المريخ كما جاء فى اخبار الامس وجهة معسكره من القاهره الى الدوحه ليكون امتدادا لمشاركته فى بطولة السلام التى ينظمها الاتحاد القطرى لكرة القدم من 20 الى 30 من يوليو القادم بمشاركة الند التقليدى الهلال وابطال الدورى فى الفلبين والهند وبنغلاديش ,, ويهدف المنظمين لهذه البطولة الافرواسيوية جذب اكبر عدد من الحضور الجماهيرى من اعضاء الجاليات السودانية والهندية والفلبينية والبنغلاديشية بدولة قطر رغم ان البطولة كما هو واضح من موعدها ستقام فى شهر رمضان ومتزامنة ايضا مع بطولة كاس الشيخ جاسم التى ينظمها الاتحاد القطرى لكرة القدم كماسبقة تنشيطية تشارك فيها كل الاندية فى قطر قبل انطلاق الموسم التنافسي فى سبتمبر القادم . 
 مشاركة المريخ والهلال فى هذه البطولة اذا قدر لها النجاح ستكون بالتأكيد حدثا كرويا مهما فى قطر من خلال الحضور الجماهير السودانى المتوقع من اعضاء الجالية فى الوقت الذى تعانى فيه الملاعب القطرية حالة من العزوف الجماهيرى فى مباريات الدورى القطرى رغم تواجد مجموعة كبيرة من المحترفين من مختلف الجنسيات فى صفوف الاندية , كذلك لاننسى ان مشاركة المريخ والهلال تسبق ايضا حضور منتخبنا الوطنى الذى يفترض ان يؤدى مباراة ودية مع المنتخب القطرى فى 14 اغسطس القادم فى اطار استعداد المنتخب العنابى القطرى للمشاركة فى تصفيات كاس اسيا 2015 . 
 مشاركة الهلال فى البطولة لاشك انها تمثل تحديا كبيرا للمريخ فى نسخته الجديدة بعد عملية الاحلال والابدال التى تمت مؤخرا ودعم الفريق بعدد من الوجوه الجديدة حسب رؤية المدرب الكوكى الذى سيكون تحت انظار الاعلام والجماهير فى الفترة القادمة بعدما وفر له مجلس اللوردات كل ماطلبه من لاعبين محليين واجانب واستجاب ايضا لتوجيهاته فى الاستغناء عن المحترفين والمحليين الذين وصفهم من قبل بانهم ( دون قامة المريخ ) ,, فالكرة الان على ملعب الكوكى الذى حظى بمرافعة دفاع ( كاملة الدسم ) من جانب سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادى المريخ عبر صحيفة قوون قدم فيها كل الاسباب التى دفعت مجلس اللوردات بتجديد الثقة فى المدرب التونسي بحجة انه عمل فى ظروف صعبة جدا خلال الفترة الماضية ومع ذلك نجح فى ان ينهى الدورة الاولى من الدورى الممتاز والمريخ على الصدارة وطالب الجميع بعدم الضغط على المدرب ومنحه الفرصة الكاملة ليكمل مشواره فى الفريق وانتقد الامين تلميحا بعض الصحفيين الذين كما قال دائما مايستهدفون المدربين ويصدرون احكاما ضدهم مما يعجل برحيلهم عن النادى !
 الدفاع عن المدرب الكوكى سواء من الامين العام او ايا من زملائه فى مجلس الادارة قد يكون مبررا فى هذا الوقت الذى يصعب على اى نادى ان يستغنى عن مدربه فى منتصف الموسم , الا ان ذلك لايخفى حقيقة تباين وجهات النظر حول كفاءة الكوكى ( وجلطاته ) الكبيرة التى ارتكبها مع المريخ فى الفترة السابقة وكانت سببا فى ان يخسر المريخ فرصة اكمال المنافسة فى دورى الابطال ويودع البطولة من دورها الاول , وحتى فى الدورى الممتاز الذى يتصدره المريخ حتى الان خسر الفريق نقاطا سهلة وظهر باداء باهت ومتواضع فى اكثر من مباراة يتحمل فيها الكوكى جزءا من المسؤولية مع اللاعبين ,, فالدفاع عن الكوكى بالكلمات وعبر الصحف لايلغى حقيقة ضعف المدرب وتواضع فكره التدريبى ولكن امامه الفرصة الكاملة ليدافع عن نفسه بالنتائج والعمل الفنى السليم و الارتقاء بمستوى المريخ والظهور فى الدورة الثانية بروح تنافسية افضل , بعدما حصل على كل مايريد فى فترة التسجيلات الاخيرة ولم يعد لديه اى عذر فى وجود كوكبة من الاساسيين وكذلك مجموعة مميزة من البدلاء الذين ضمهم المريخ مؤخرا وجميعهم كانوا اساسيين فى انديتهم وشاركوا ضد المريخ فى الدورة الاولي .
  نعم هناك تحفظ اعلامى وجماهيرى على استمرارية الكوكى ولكن لا احد سيطالب مجلس الادارة باقالته بعدما جدد ثقته فيه ومنحه فرصة اخرى ليواصل عمله مع المريخ , ولكن يبقى المحك الاساسي له داخل الملعب بتحقيق النتائج الايجابية التى تدفع المريخ للامام وقبل ذلك التمثيل المشرف فى بطولة قطر ومن بعدها البطولة العربية فكلها تحديات تنتظر الكوكى عليه ان يثبت كفاءته فيها دفاعا عن نفسه امام من يشككون فى قدراته !
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*محمد كامل سعيد
كرات عكسية


ما بين (ميدو).. وسيدا وسيدو..!!
 * أعلن النجم المصري الشهير أحمد حسام (ميدو) اعتزال الكرة أول أمس وهو في سن (30) عاماً بعد مشور حافل في الملاعب تنقل خلاله ما بين أكبر وأعرق الاندية الأوروبية..!!

 * وكان بارنسلي، أحد اندية الدرجة الثانية الإنجليزي، هو آخر محطاته الاحترافية وانفصل عنه بعد (7) أشهر من انضمامه اليه، بعدما فشل في استعادة لياقته البدنية..!!

 * انضم ميدو إلى بارنسلي في يونيو من العام الماضي بعقد لمدة عام واحد بعد أن ترك ناديه الأصلي الزمالك المصري. وسبق لميدو أن لعب في إنجلترا مع أندية توتنهام وميدلسبره وويجان ووست هام.

 * خاض ميدو مباراته الدولية الأولى مع مصر في يناير 2001 ، وآخر مباراة كانت أمام مالاوي ودياً في ديسمبر 2009.

 * أحرز ميدو 19 هدفا في 51 مباراة دولية وساهم في فوز مصر بكأس الأمم الافريقية 2006 وهي البطولة التي شهدت خلافه الشهير مع حسن شحاتة بسبب اعتراضه على تغييره، وغاب عن تتويج "الفراعنة" باللقب في 2008 و2010 بعد أن استبعده نفس المدرب من قوائمه..!!

 * حقق ميدو نجاحات كبيرة مع أياكس أمستردام الهولندي، ومارسيليا الفرنسي، وسلتا فيجو الإسباني، وتوتنهام الإنجليزي، كما لعب لفترة مع روما الإيطالي..!!

 * اتجه "العالمي"، كما يلقب في مصر، خلال الشهور الاخيرة للعمل في تسويق اللاعبين ومجال الاعلام.. والاشارة المهمة ان اعتزال ميدو أفسد صفقة انتقاله لسبورتنج لشبونة البرتغالي..!!

 * ميدو يعتبر أحد ابرز اشراقات المدارس السنية بنادي الزمالك حيث انتقل للاحتراف خارج مصر قبل ان يتم تصعيده الى الفريق الأول..!!

 * مسيرة حافلة بكل تلك النجاحات انهاها اللاعب في لحظة بعدما تأكد من ان بامكانه ايجاد مصدر للرزق بطريقة توازي مكانته كنجم كبير اشتهر في مصر وخارجها..!!

 * نحن في السودان وتحديداً اللاعب السوداني يجد نفسه بـ(الصدفة) نجماً كبيراً بلا انجازات ولا احتراف فيكون من الطبيعي ان يتمسك بالاستمرارية رافضاً الاعتزال..!!

 * امامنا حالياً تجربة فيصل العجب "سيدو" وفي الطريق هيثم مصطفى "سيدا" والبقية الباقية من اللاعبين الذين نطلق عليهم صفة النجومية رغم ان تاريخهم بلا انجازات..!!

 * اذا كان العجب او هيثم او غيرهما من (نجوم الغفلة) يملكون العقلية التي يتمتع بها النجم المصري ميدو لما تأخروا في اعلان الاعتزال في سن الثلاثين..!!

 * تخريمة أولى: "سيدا" و"سيدو" تخطى عمريهما الـ(35) ورغم ذلك يتمسكان بالاستمرارية في الملاعب لأنهما وببساطة لا يملكان، من التجارب الاحترافية، ما يؤمن لهما حياتهما بعد الاعتزال..!!

 * تخريمة ثانية: التأهل لنهائيات الأمم.. وربع نهائي الأندية الابطال من ابرز انجازات أكبر (نجمين) في السودان.. ويا لها من فوارق..!!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*القلم الأحمر 
 داوود عبدالحق ابورونق
 اللوردات والتسجيلات 
 • انتهت فترة التسجيلات التكميلية بخيرها وشرها وطارت الطيور بأرزاقها وحقيقة فترة التسجيلات قصيرة وغير مساعدة للاندية من اجل تصحيح وتوفيق اوضاعها وبالتالي الدخول برؤية فنية واضحة تتيح لهم الاستفادة من القادمون الجدد .
 • ما يهمنا هو التسجيلات الحمراء والتي نعتقد انها لم تأتي بالتصور المتوقع لدي الصفوة بل نجد ان جماهير المريخ لم تعطي هذه التسجيلات اهمية .
 • فريق المريخ كان يحتاج الي تدعيم في خطي الهجوم والدفاع بصفة خاصة وبصورة ملحة وضرورية حيث شاهدنا معاناة المريخ من خلال مباريات البطولة الافريقية والدورة الاولي للممتاز .
 • اذا دعونا نري هل سارت تسجيلات المريخ علي النحو المطلوب وهل حدد مدربه الكوكي خياراته وحسمها قبل فترة التسجيلات ؟
 • دعونا نتحدث بصراحة ونقول ان تسجيلات المريخ لم تتم وفق رؤية فنية بل لم يشكل مجلس اللوردات لجنة فنية من خبراء النادي المختصين والدليل هو الشطب فشطب نجم الدين وماكسيم واعارة مصعب كان خطأ كبير سيدفع ثمنه المريخ لان المريخ يعاني من خطي الدفاع وشطب هذا الثنائي يعني تفريغ وسط الدفاع والاعتماد على باسكال وضفر لان الوافد الجديد على جعفر بطيخة مقفولة ويفتقد للخبرة ويحتاج لوقت طويل حتي ينسجم مع الفريق وشطب نجم وماكسيم واعارة مصعب يتحمله المدرب الفاشل الكوكي .
 • ايضا كانت علة المريخ واضحة في الهجوم وتوقعنا من الكوكي ان يعالج هذه المشكلة الواضحة بترشيح مهاجمين من العيار الثقيل ولكننا فوجئنا بأوسيس ودومنيك واوليفيرا وضم الكوكي العاجي اوليفيرا وهو مهاجم ممتاز لكنه كبير في السن وبالتالي لن يفيد المريخ مستقبلا وهجوم المريخ يتكون من كلتشي واوليفيرا ومعه الوطني الفاشل محمد موسي الذي يمثل قمة التخبط في التسجيلات هذا اللاعب منح فرص كثيرة ولم يثبت وجوده وكان من الاحري لمجلس المريخ تسجيل النجم عده جابر بعد ان استغني عنه الهلال او السعي لتسجيل عنكبة لكن تمسك الكوكي بمحمد موسي اضاع علي المريخ تسجيل عبده جابر او عنكبة .
 • خلاصة الأمر ان مجلس الوردات فشل في التسجيلات وان تسجيلات اللوردات ومعهم الكوكي كانت اقل من المتوقع ولم تعالج مشاكل المريخ بل نعتقد ان الاحمر سوف يعاني بشدة في الممتاز وسيتعرض لتجربة قاسية في البطولة العربية ونصيحتي لمجلس المريخ والتي يشاركني فيها المريخي الكبير ابن العمة دكتور امام الخليفة الذي يزور جده هذه الايام هي ان يصدر مجلس المريخ قرارا جريئا بالانسحاب من البطولة العربية لأن الاشتراك فيها مغامرة غير مضمونة سيدفع ثمنها المريخ .
 • المريخ تصدر الممتاز في دورته الاولي واستفاد المريخ من تعثر الهلال واتسع الفارق لخمسة نقاط ولم يكن للكوكي أي دور فيها وطالما ان الكوكي مستمر سيضيق الفارق لأن الكوكي مدرب لا يشبه المريخ وفشل طوال الدورة الاولي للممتاز ولم يعرف كيف يوظف لاعبيه اذا الكوكي هو مصدر الخطر فنرجو من المجلس اختيار بديل مناسب وقدير للمريخ صدقوني مع الكوكي سوف تنهار الاحلام وسنفقد الصدارة .
 • حبايبنا الزرق اكثر فرحا بالتسجيلات واكبر مكسبهم هو سيدي بيه كما ذكر صديقي الجعلي الذي افرط في المدح والفرح حتي صدمه السيستم للمرة الثانية برفضه لتسجيل البيه لان لديه عقد مع فريقه السابق اه يا الجعلي دي يحلوها كيف من الكان السبب جهل اداري ام البيه ضحك عليكم ولهف الفلوس كل تسجيلات الهلال اختصرت في البيه واذا رفضه السيستم يعني فشل تسجيلاتكم ونقول للجعلي والعزيز كتاحة سيبكم من هيثم ونحن نشارك في البطولة العربية وسوف نسافر بالطائرة (مالية عشان النجم سيدي بيه ) والمشروب المقدم يا ودالفاتح اسمه السيستم .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يرصد ثلاثة محترفين من مالي في دوريات عربية 

كلف ثلاثة مدربين بمتابعة دوري الاولي والثانية 

رصد المريخ ثلاثة لاعبين من مالي يلعبون في دوريات عربية سيكونون متابعين من قبل اللجنة الفنية من اجل الوقوف على قدراتهم قبل انطلاقة التسجيلات الرئيسية لتجنب الاخطاء التي وقع فيها المريخ خلال الفترة الماضية.
 فيما كلف ثلاثة من مدربيه بمتابعة دوريات الاولي والثانية والثالثة للوقوف على اللاعبين المحليية لاختيار افضلهم لتدعيم كشوفات الفريق بعد نجاح التجربة مع المريخ في الفترات السابقة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يدعم الكيماوي في اتحاد الخرطوم

اعلن مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ عن دعمه لنائب امين خزينة المريخ السابق جمال الكياوي في انتخابات الاتحاد المحلي المقبلة وكان الكيماوي قد اعلن عن ترشحه لمنصب نائب الرئيس بمنافسة من الشاذلي عبد المجيد ويتوقع ان تجري الانتخابات في الخامس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السودان يتدرب اليوم تاهبا لزامبيا

 يجري منتخبنا الوطني عصر اليوم على ملعب فرعي بلوساكا اول تمارينه الاعدادية تاهبا لمباراة الجولة الخامسة امام الرصاصات النحاسية.
 يتوقع ان يركز مدرب المنتخب مازدا خلال مران اليوم على التمارين التكتيكية واللياقة البدنية للوصول باللاعبين الى فورمة المباريات التنافسية خاصة انه يخطط للخروج بنتيج ايجابية تخدم مصالح المنتخب الوطني في التصنيف الدولي وحتى يدخل اللاعبين مباراة بورندي يمعنويات عالية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عصام الحاج :الحضري خطر على المريخ .. لا تعيدوه.. رؤيتي اثقب من جمال !!

اساء للسودان والمريخ
 واصل الاستاذ عصام الحاج سكرتير المريخ السابق هجومه الناري على مجلس المريخ وقال خلال تصريحات نقلتها صدى الملاعب ان اللاعب المصري عصام الحضري اساء للسودان والمريخ وعودته تمثل خطرا على المريخ, فكيف يسامح المجلس لاعبا هرب من ارض المعركة وترك زملائه اللاعبين يقاتلون لوحدهم واضاف ( انا افضل من جمال , ليس لدى خلاف معه ولكنا نريده قويا صلبا وحازما وان لا يجامل في المريخ مطلقا.
 وختم حديثه قائلا رؤيتي اثقب من الوالي ولو عمل بما قلته له لما ندم على بعض الملفات التي اضرت بالمريخ من بينها الاعتماد على عناصر لم تضف جديد ولا تملك ما تقدم غير اثارة الفتن
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تونسي المريخ يعول على كلتشي ومحمد موسي واوليفية في حسم الدوري

يدعمهم بخبرات هيثم وذكاء الباشا وقوة رمضان
وصف مدرب المريخ محمد عثمان الكوكي تسجيلات ناديه بالناجحة وقال انها تمت برؤية فنية فاحصة دعمتها حنكة ادارية فذة نفذت العمليات بنجاح.
 تونسي يعول على الثلاثي العاجي اوليفية والنيجيري كلتشي والوطني محمد موسي في حسم بطولة الدوري الممتاز ومواصلة الانفراد بالصدارة خاصة انه يعتبر الثلاثي من المهاجمين المميزين فيعتبر الاول لاعب خبرات وسريع وصاحب بديهة وفطنة و يقول ( كلتشي مهم جدا على البنك وداخل الملعب) فهو حاسم اينما ومتى ما حل اما بخصوص محمد موسي فيقول انه بلدوزر يحتاج الى توجيه ويمكنه تحطيم اعتى الدفاعات وبعد الاضافات الجديدة يمكنني القول بان المجلس لم يقصر ودعمنا بالافضل .
 وكان التونسي ايضا قد اعتبر هيثم مصطفي من الخبرات التي ستدعم الثلاثي بالباصات المميزة التي تقربهم الى المرمي بجانب اللاعب الذكي احمد الباشا والذي سيشكل اضافة حقيقية للهجوم ويحدث التفوق العددي والكيفي للاحمر وهو اضافة ايضا لتوليفة المريخ بجانب قوة رمضان عجب صاحب المجهود الوافر الذي يعول عليه المدرب كثيرا ولكن الاصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة المريخ وفريقه السابق عطلت قدراته في الجزء الاخير من النصف الاول يعول عليه التونسي ليكون احد اهم الاوراق في النصف الثاني من الموسم الرياضي 
 معسكر الدوحة فرصة للانسجام والاعداد
 المدرب التونسي اشاد بخطوة مجلس المريخ يتوفير معسكر مثالي في الدوحة لـــــ(25) يوما واعتبره فرصة طيبة للاحتكاك والتجريب للوصول الى الانسجام المطلوب بين اللاعبين الجدد والقدامي وفترة لازالة رهق الدوري الممتاز وتعب المهمات الصعبة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة تنظر طلب الحضري وغارزيتو بالسبت

 تقعد لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة بالسبت اجتماعا اخيرا وحاسما لمناقشة قضيتي اللاعب عصام الحضري حلو فسخ تعاقده مع المريخ والمدرب غارزيتو مع ناديه الهلال .
 حيث استمعت اللجنة في اجتماعها الاخير لافادات المستشار القانوني للاعب المصري عصام الحضري ومندوب المدرب غارزيتو وحدد الخامس عشر من الشهر الجاري موعدا للاستماع لافادات كل من الفريق طارق الطاهر سكرتير المريخ والفريق محمد احمد بحر الامين العام لنادي الهلال للدفاع عن التهم المنسوبة اليهما وتفيد المتابعات ان الحارس عصام الحضري سيقوم بسحب شكواه ضد المريخ فيما تتواصل قضية غارزيتو وسيحضر الى الخرطوم فجر السبت المصري الحضري ووكيله شيحة لانهاء الامر بعد تدخل الدكتور جمال الوالي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صلاح مشكلة: الهلال والمريخ فرّطا في الاستغناء عن خدمات مصعب عمر وكايا


 قال الكابتن صلاح مشكلة إن مجلس ادارتي العملاقين المريخ فرّطا في الثنائي مصعب عمر وعبد الرحمن كايا الأول بالاعارة لأهلي الخرطوم والثاني بالاستغناء عن خدماته وذكر مشكلة أن مصعب لاعب مميز ولا يدري لماذا تم تحويله؟ واعتبر أن موقف مصعب عمر شبيه بموقف كايا ورأى أن كايا ايضاً لاعب جيد وقال إن القمة لم تصبر على كايا ومصعب لافتاً إلى أن الثنائي يستحقان الاستمرار في القمة وقال مشكلة: مصعب لاعب مميز لا أعلم ماذا حدث ولماذا اتخذ المريخ القرار وكنت تابعته منذ أن كان في صفوف أهلي مدني ولفت نظري واعتقد أنه قدم مستويات جيدة مع المريخ ومصعب مازال صغير السن وهو لاعب موهوب كان من المفترض أن يصبر عليه المريخ وعموماً آمل أن يستفيد من فترة الاعارة من الناحية الفنية وأن يعود للمريخ بمعنويات جديدة وشدد على أن مصعب لاعب فرض نفسه وقال اذا كان مستواه تراجع فأي لاعب في العالم يمر بمثل هذه الظروف لكنني واثق من أنه سيعود بقوة وتحدث عن كايا وذكر أنه لاعب جيد ايضاً لم يتوقع استغناء الهلال عنه وقال: مشكلة القمة أنها لا تصبر على اللاعبين وتستغني عنهم بكل سهولة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سكرتير المريخ: تسجيلات الأحمر تمت وفق رؤية فنية والكوكي مستمر في الجهاز الفني 


 قال الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر سكرتير المريخ إن ناديه أدار ملف التسجيلات التكميلية بحِنكة ولفت إلى أن اللجنة نفّذت الترشيحات الفنية وتقرير الجهاز الفني وأدارت العملية من دون تخبطات ووِفق منهجية وقال إن استراتيجية المريخ للمستقبل تقوم على الاهتمام بالشباب مشيراً إلى أنهم يريدون بناء فرقة قوية ومريخاً شاملاً وقادراً على حصد البطولات والالقاب واعتبر أنه من حق أهلي شندي الاحتفاظ بباسيرو والتمسك به ونوّه إلى أن ادارة أهلي شندي لا يلومها أحد في حرصها على ناديها وأكد أن العلاقة بين الناديين لن تتأثر لكنه قطع بأن باسيرو سيكون لاعباً رسمياً للمريخ في ديسمبر ونبّه إلى استمرار الكوكي على رأس عمله في الجهاز الفني حتى انتهاء عقده ولفت سكرتير المريخ إلى أن فترة التسجيلات التكميلية لم يكن الغرض منها تغيير جلد الفريق وإنما تدعيمه ببعض العناصر كاشفاً عن خطة في تسجيلات ديسمبر تستهدف اضافة بعض اللاعبين وأفصح عن رغبة مسئولي الأحمر دعم جمال أحمد عمر في انتخابات اتحاد الخرطوم معتبراً أنه وجه شاب واضافة للرياضة ولاتحاد الخرطوم وقال إن اعداد المريخ ينطلق يوم الحادي والعشرين من الشهر الجاري وأن الأحمر سيشارك في الدورة الرمضانية المقامة في قطر.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سكرتير المريخ: تسجيلات الأحمر تمت وفق رؤية فنية والكوكي مستمر في الجهاز الفني 


 قال الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر سكرتير المريخ إن ناديه أدار ملف التسجيلات التكميلية بحِنكة ولفت إلى أن اللجنة نفّذت الترشيحات الفنية وتقرير الجهاز الفني وأدارت العملية من دون تخبطات ووِفق منهجية وقال إن استراتيجية المريخ للمستقبل تقوم على الاهتمام بالشباب مشيراً إلى أنهم يريدون بناء فرقة قوية ومريخاً شاملاً وقادراً على حصد البطولات والالقاب واعتبر أنه من حق أهلي شندي الاحتفاظ بباسيرو والتمسك به ونوّه إلى أن ادارة أهلي شندي لا يلومها أحد في حرصها على ناديها وأكد أن العلاقة بين الناديين لن تتأثر لكنه قطع بأن باسيرو سيكون لاعباً رسمياً للمريخ في ديسمبر ونبّه إلى استمرار الكوكي على رأس عمله في الجهاز الفني حتى انتهاء عقده ولفت سكرتير المريخ إلى أن فترة التسجيلات التكميلية لم يكن الغرض منها تغيير جلد الفريق وإنما تدعيمه ببعض العناصر كاشفاً عن خطة في تسجيلات ديسمبر تستهدف اضافة بعض اللاعبين وأفصح عن رغبة مسئولي الأحمر دعم جمال أحمد عمر في انتخابات اتحاد الخرطوم معتبراً أنه وجه شاب واضافة للرياضة ولاتحاد الخرطوم وقال إن اعداد المريخ ينطلق يوم الحادي والعشرين من الشهر الجاري وأن الأحمر سيشارك في الدورة الرمضانية المقامة في قطر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء الرائعين محمد النادر وعبد الغني على الابداعات والروائع

والشكر موصول للحبيب الاستاذ ابراهيم عطية على الاضافة

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*وفاة القطب الرياضى على الهداب

ودعت البلاد امسية امس السيد _ على الهداب على رئيس نادى الميرغنى كسلا والذى توفى مساء امس اثر علة مرضية لم تمهلة طويلا وعمل الفقيد محافظا للحصاحيصا وشندى ثم وزيرا للثقافة بولاية الجزيرة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بلدوزر المريخ محمد موسى يقول (ما حا اجلس فى دكة البدلاء وساستغل تمريرات البرنس الذكية لاحراز الاهداف)

عبر محمد موسى مهاجم المريخ عن ارتياحة الشديد للاستمرار مع القلعة الحمراء وافاد انه كان واثقا من بقائه وقال طالما ان الامر يتعلق بالامور الفنية والانضباط فليس هناك ما يجعلنى اغادر القلعة الحمراء وتابع : لست لاعبا مثير للمشاكل ولا اعرف الغياب والتسيب واديت مهمتى فى كل المباريات على الوجة الاكمل وذكر محمد موسى انه لن يجلس فى دكة بدلاء فى القسم الثانى ورحب بالتنافس مع اوليفية وكلتشى وذكر نجم المريخ محمد موسى انه يرغب فى استغلال تمريرات هيثم مصطفى الذكية للوصول الى الشباك والمنافسة على لقب الهداف

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مجلس المريخ يوافق لـ (الحضرى ) وشيحة بزيارة الخرطوم لعشر ساعات فقط يوم السبت


كشفت (سودانا فوق) ان حارس المريخ المصرى عصام الحضرى قال انه سيحضر الى الخرطوم فى الثامنة صباح السبت برفقة وكيلة شيحة لمقابلة لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة باتحاد الكرة واعلن الحضرى عن عودته الى الخرطوم مساء نفس اليوم ان زيارة الحضرى الى الخرطوم مدتها عشرة ساعات فقط
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*جزيل الشكر على الاخبار والمجهود الرائع يا ابو حميد
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

جزيل الشكر على الاخبار والمجهود الرائع يا ابو حميد



تسلم تسلم يــ احمد يديك العافيه 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

مجلس المريخ يوافق لـ (الحضرى ) وشيحة بزيارة الخرطوم لعشر ساعات فقط يوم السبت


كشفت (سودانا فوق) ان حارس المريخ المصرى عصام الحضرى قال انه سيحضر الى الخرطوم فى الثامنة صباح السبت برفقة وكيلة شيحة لمقابلة لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة باتحاد الكرة واعلن الحضرى عن عودته الى الخرطوم مساء نفس اليوم ان زيارة الحضرى الى الخرطوم مدتها عشرة ساعات فقط





العنوان شكل والخبر شكل
وياقلبي لاتحزن
*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*كم صبرنا على العجب حتى تفتقت موهبته
خلونا نصبر عام على محمد موسى
الذى بانت فيه شراسة المهاجم
ولكنه افتقد التوفيق
باذن الله سيجى اليوم الذى تحملون فيه محمد موسى
وسترون
                        	*

----------

